# صورة أدهشت العالم.. تمساح نادر يسير حاملا المئات من صغاره فوق رأسه



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2020)

*صورة أدهشت العالم.. تمساح نادر يسير حاملا المئات من صغاره فوق رأسه*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم – الوان/
 صورة فوتوغرافية نالت إشادات كبيرة في  مسابقة الحياة البرية لهذا العام (WPY)، حيث تم التقاطها لتمساح من فصيلة  جاريال المهددة بالانقراض، ويحمل فوق ظهره المئات من الصغار في محمية  تشامبال الوطنية بالهند.
 وبدا التمساح وهو يحمل صغاره من زوجاته  الكثيرات اللاتي تزوج منهن، فوق ظهره، حيث تم التقاط الصورة من قبل المصور  دريتمان موخيرجي، وفقا لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي".
 وقال المصور موخيرجي، إن التمساح لم يكن  خجولا وهو يسير حاملا صغاره فوق ظهره، كما كان فكه منتفخًا يشبه الوعاء  المستدير، فعادة ما تحمل التماسيح صغارها في أفواهها بحذر شديد، كما يتعين  على الصغار التمسك بالرأس والظهر جيدت من أجل حمايتها.
 وكل من هؤلاء الصغار يحتاج إلى البقاء على قيد الحياة حتى مرحلة البلوغ والتكاثر، حيث إن تلك الفصيلة معرضة لخطر الانقراض.
 ما هي تماسيح جاريال؟
 هي فصيلة من التماسيح الآسيوية تتميز بأنوفها الطويلة الرفيعة.
 أماكن عيشها 
 تعيش تماسيح الجاريال في مياه الأنهار العذبة الصافية، إذ توجد تجمعاتها عند منحنيات الأنهار حيث إن المياه أعمق.
 المظهر والسلوك
 يبلغ طول تمساح الجاريال من 12 إلى 15 قدمًا، فيما يصل وزنه إلى 2000 رطل.
 وتلجأ تلك التماسيح للمكوث في الشمس للتدفئة، وفي الماء البارد للحصول على الراحة.
 التزاوج 
 خلال موسم التزاوج، تبدأ الذكور في إطلاق  فقاعات داخل المياه إذ تتجمع في موسم الجفاف للتزاوج، ومن ثم تضع الإناث  بيضها على الضفاف الرملية، وتحتضن الأم بيضها لمدة 70 يومًا، وتبقى الصغار  مع أمهاتهم لعدة أسابيع أو حتى أشهر.
 تعرضها للانقراض 
 منذ أربعينيات القرن الماضي، بدأت أعداد  تماسيح الجاريال في الانخفاض بنسبة 98%، وذلك بسبب عمليات الصيد الجائر لها  من قبل الأطباء والباحثين.


----------

